# German Work Permit from India



## abhiniv07 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hi,
Me & my colleague have applied for work permit in Germany.
We have Work contract from German Employee & work permit approval from Germany. 
We both have attended the VISA Interview at German Consulate, Mumbai.
I got the VISA approval within 2 days. But my colleagues status is showing as In Process. If we both attend VISA interview on same day, even both have same documents. May I know What may be the issue ?
P.S. I am from Pune & He is from Bihar
Thanking You,
Abhijeet


----------



## Visaguider (Apr 23, 2014)

abhiniv07 said:


> Hi,
> Me & my colleague have applied for work permit in Germany.
> We have Work contract from German Employee & work permit approval from Germany.
> We both have attended the VISA Interview at German Consulate, Mumbai.
> ...


Did your friend Submit the Certificates for your relevant job.


----------

